# Conte - Chelsea: 165 milioni per il mercato. Ecco le richieste.



## admin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Antonio Conte, non è un mistero, a partire dalla prossima stagione guiderà il Chelsea. Secondo vari media, Abramovich gli avrebbe messo a disposizione ben 165 milioni di euro per il mercato.

Tra gli obiettivi del tecnico ci sarebbero i seguenti nomi: Pogba, Verratti, Cuadrado (già di proprietà del Chelsea), Bonucci, Chiellini, Abdennour, Vidal, Nainggolan, Cavani.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Chissà come mai non c'è nessuno del Milan  era così ansioso di allenarci


----------



## rossovero (26 Febbraio 2016)

Con 165 milioni ci prendono mezzo Pogba


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2016)

Con 165 milioni prendono massimo Pogba e Verratti 
Ste news son da prendere con le pinze, secondo me 165 milioni son pochi per il Chelsea, specie ora che deve rifondare.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Febbraio 2016)

Allenatore italiano --> giocatori che hanno (o hanno avuto) a che fare con la Serie A

che fantasia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2016)

Farà anche lì il 3-5-2?


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con 165 milioni prendono massimo Pogba e Verratti
> Ste news son da prendere con le pinze, secondo me 165 milioni son pochi per il Chelsea, specie ora che deve rifondare.



se vendono diego costa e qualche altro esubero i soldi sono praticamente raddoppiati.


----------



## Baggio (26 Febbraio 2016)

Immagino Marotta e Paratici che al telefono gli chiedono ''Andonio, vuoi anche una fetta di culo?''


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, non è un mistero, a partire dalla prossima stagione guiderà il Chelsea. Secondo vari media, Abramovich gli avrebbe messo a disposizione ben 165 milioni di euro per il mercato.
> 
> Tra gli obiettivi del tecnico ci sarebbero i seguenti nomi: Pogba, Verratti, Cuadrado (già di proprietà del Chelsea), Bonucci, Chiellini, Abdennour, Vidal, Nainggolan, Cavani.



Il nano si vanta quando promette (a parole) 50 milioni l'anno per il mercato...

Comunque pure secondo me a quelli aggiungeranno almeno altri 70 milioni dalle cessioni..


----------



## Jino (26 Febbraio 2016)

Visto che parte già da un'ottima base sono una bella cifra per completare la rosa, ha tutto per poter fare bene.


----------



## Djici (26 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, non è un mistero, a partire dalla prossima stagione guiderà il Chelsea. Secondo vari media, Abramovich gli avrebbe messo a disposizione ben 165 milioni di euro per il mercato.
> 
> Tra gli obiettivi del tecnico ci sarebbero i seguenti nomi: Pogba, Verratti, Cuadrado (già di proprietà del Chelsea), Bonucci, Chiellini, Abdennour, Vidal, Nainggolan, Cavani.



Verratti non lo prendono nemmeno con 200 mln... proprio perche NON LO CEDONO.
Per il resto sono tutti obiettivi che possono arrivare (certo non tutti insieme).


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Il Chelsea ha un gran bisogno di rinforzare difesa e centrocampo, investirà moltissimo lì Conte. Per il modulo, come ha già dimostrato in passato, deciderà in base ai giocatori.


----------



## Aron (26 Febbraio 2016)

Curioso di vedere cosa farà Conte con il tipo di rosa che ha sempre voluto avere.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Antò e buttalì se vuoi 20 milioni per De Sciglio, tu che lo sai allenare


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Io ho sentito che per rinforzare la difesa ha chiesto Roberto Romagnoli, con lui non passa un pallone dentro.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ma Matri é ancora nostro? Perché magari questa estate ci fa un regalo C


----------



## prebozzio (27 Febbraio 2016)

Quando ho visto Cuadrado sono morto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Quando ho visto Cuadrado sono morto.



io quando ho visto chiellini


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2016)

Bonucci sarà uno dei nomi caldi questa estate


----------



## 666psycho (28 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con 165 milioni prendono massimo Pogba e Verratti
> Ste news son da prendere con le pinze, secondo me 165 milioni son pochi per il Chelsea, specie ora che deve rifondare.



se vabbè ma mica hanno detto che con 165 milioni prendono tutti sti giocatori. Non avrebbe neanche senso, cos'è rifanno tutto il centrocampo?? Pogba, Verratti, Naingolan e vidal??


----------



## Mou (28 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bonucci sarà uno dei nomi caldi questa estate



Temo di sì. Guardiola lo ha più volte apprezzato pubblicamente e infatti si parla di interesse del City su di lui, ora con Conte anche il Chelsea farà un'offerta imho.


----------



## Baggio (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ma vi immaginate che va dal Bologna con 30 milioni per Giaccherinho


----------



## prebozzio (28 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io quando ho visto chiellini



Dicevo Cuadrado perché Conte lo voleva alla Juve e l'hanno preso ad Allegri


----------

